# What does "%" in a file name mean?



## mjoliat (Nov 12, 2008)

I've seen several references lately to files that have the % sign around them-- ie.. $windir%. What does this mean? What does it do for the computer. I know $ is supposed to make the directory hidden. Is % basically the same thing?

Thanks


----------



## Cromewell (Nov 12, 2008)

%windir% is an environment variable. I don't remember ever seeing $windir% or anything like that though.

The $ at the end is used when sharing a folder to make it hidden.

In this case I would think it's a typo and should be %windir%


----------



## Dystopia (Nov 12, 2008)

the % is really just making up for the space in some flies. such as, a file name for online could be:this is fun. but in order for it to be online, the hosters usaually use % as a substitute for a space, making it; this%is%fun%


----------



## Rambo (Nov 12, 2008)

Elimin8or said:


> the % is really just making up for the space in some flies. such as, a file name for online could be:this is fun. but in order for it to be online, the hosters usaually use % as a substitute for a space, making it; this%is%fun%



Actually, in a URL, a space is represented with %20.


----------



## mjoliat (Nov 13, 2008)

*typo*

Thanks for the replies. It was supposed to be %windir%, not $windir% as I originally typed.


----------

